# Bumped my leg with the chainsaw, no chaps, looks gross



## homemade (May 30, 2011)

holding the chainsaw upside down while standing in thick brush. Tip of the saw caught a branch and threw the saw into my leg. Down to the muscle with no tendon/vain/nerve damage. lucky as all get out. About a doz. stiches under the skin holding the innerds together, and another 17 or so on the outside.


----------



## homemade (May 30, 2011)

Modderators can bump to the injury fourm. didnt' see it till after i posted
Sorry


----------



## treemandan (May 30, 2011)

Yeah, long bars in the brush are dangerous. I usually either clear it with the loader or something. My favourite limbing and ground saw is a 20. No need to be Conan out there and make sure to keep a strong brake hand period.

Thanks for posting, its a common occurance more often dealt with chaps only. I do always clear room for the big saws and use the ms200t when I can on the ground. Less fatigue, more accuracy.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (May 30, 2011)

Spedy recovery!
Glad your here to post. 
Live and Learn.


----------



## homemade (May 30, 2011)

well i only have my husqvarna 460 running right now with a 20in bar. I could have borrrowed a smaller saw but i felt confortable and was kinda rushing to get done on sunday morning before chuch. The farmer i was cutting for opted to buy me a new pair of chaps and any additional costs that my insurnace didn't cover. They kinda have bad luck when it comes to making insurnace clames.


----------



## Sagetown (May 30, 2011)

homemade said:


> holding the chainsaw upside down while standing in thick brush. Tip of the saw caught a branch and threw the saw into my leg. Down to the muscle with no tendon/vain/nerve damage. lucky as all get out. About a doz. stiches under the skin holding the innerds together, and another 17 or so on the outside.


 
Ain't it amazing; One minute you're the Breadwinner of the Household, and a second later you're a hospital case. 
I've been there, done that. Hope you get well soon w/o any complications. 

How many pair of chaps would that have bought?


----------



## grandpatractor (May 30, 2011)

Glad to see it wasn't any more serious. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## crowbuster (May 30, 2011)

Could have been worse, glad it wasn't, heed the warning.


----------



## homemade (May 31, 2011)

Sagetown said:


> How many pair of chaps would that have bought?


 
Well i tryed to take every precaution that I had at my disposel as far as ear plugs, safty glasses, work boots and so on. I dont own a pair of chaps but the homeowner that I do a majority of my cutting for said they would have no problem paying for anything byond what my health insurance woun't cover along with my deductable... and a pair of chaps.

Who'd a think that "####y's" brand heavy denim pants wouldn't be enough???


----------



## Sagetown (May 31, 2011)

homemade said:


> Who'd a think that "####y's" brand heavy denim pants wouldn't be enough???


 
Yep; I found out the hard way too, that anything short of true tested Chaps is like running a saw wearing a silk mini skirt without a pair of hose.


----------



## Storm56 (May 31, 2011)

OUCH!! Thanks for sharing. Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## LAH (Jun 4, 2011)

They sure make a nasty cut.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Jun 4, 2011)

Glad to see that you will be fine. Would a large brush cutter/clearing saw or a loader work? 
Stay safe.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 4, 2011)

Sagetown said:


> Yep; I found out the hard way too, that anything short of true tested Chaps is like running a saw wearing a silk mini skirt without a pair of hose.



As you loose control jeans or other non cut pants may actually just catch the 1st touching chain tooth, that then by saw chain design drags all the rest in to your flesh. By this don't mean wear nuthin but nuthin or mini skirt  would keep you mind very sharp keepin body parts from harms way when working saws in scrub. 


Good post homemade passing on lessons learned hope you. recover fast.


----------



## homemade (Jun 9, 2011)

I goten the stiches removed today. Things are looking alot better. I got a pair of chaps on back order from bailey's. hopefully we they come in soon.


----------



## jeffheron (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh man that was pretty bad! Hope you'll be recovering fast by now ... :taped:


----------



## 00 steve (Jun 12, 2011)

homemade said:


> well i only have my husqvarna 460 running right now with a 20in bar. I could have borrrowed a smaller saw but i felt confortable and was kinda rushing to get done on sunday morning before chuch. The farmer i was cutting for opted to buy me a new pair of chaps and any additional costs that my insurnace didn't cover. They kinda have bad luck when it comes to making insurnace clames.



Not to come off like an A--hole, but If it were me I wouldn't let the farmer pay for the safety gear you should have had in the first place. We have all done stupid things and get away with it most of the time, but there is always the one time we don't. Personal responsibility. I'm glad to hear it wasn't worse and hope you heal up fast.


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 12, 2011)

> *00 steve ~ I'm glad to hear it wasn't worse and hope you heal up fast. *



Years ago the Sunday School Superintendant cut his knee with a chainsaw so bad they had to amputate his leg above the knee. He'd been cutting his own firewood for years before that incident.


----------



## Johny Utah (Jun 12, 2011)

homemade said:


> I goten the stiches removed today. Things are looking alot better. I got a pair of chaps on back order from bailey's. hopefully we they come in soon.



In total how much money did your med bills come to before insurance coverage? How much deductible do you have to pay?


----------



## treeman75 (Jun 12, 2011)

dang


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 12, 2011)

Johny Utah said:


> In total how* much money did your med bills come to *before insurance coverage? How much deductible do you have to pay?



Now; that would be interesting to know. Med expenses are getting so high the average man can't hardly afford to walk in the door.


----------



## Johny Utah (Jun 13, 2011)

Sagetown said:


> Now; that would be interesting to know. Med expenses are getting so high the average man can't hardly afford to walk in the door.


 
Here in Canada when you get medical care they don't tell you how much it costs to help you. I don't even know how you would find that information out.


----------



## homemade (Jun 14, 2011)

Johny Utah said:


> In total how much money did your med bills come to before insurance coverage? How much deductible do you have to pay?


$688.00 for "Surgery". Basicly the orthopeadeit surgurn to come and stiche me up. My insurance doent's have a co-pay, just a deductable. I ended up paying only $50. and after the farmer pays what he said he would, i will end up having to pay nothing. 

Friend of mine says "Chaps are cheap insuance" well the chaps i picked out cost $70, and the deductable is $50. I saved myself $20.


----------



## Johny Utah (Jun 14, 2011)

homemade said:


> $688.00 for "Surgery". Basicly the orthopeadeit surgurn to come and stiche me up. My insurance doent's have a co-pay, just a deductable. I ended up paying only $50. and after the farmer pays what he said he would, i will end up having to pay nothing.
> 
> Friend of mine says "Chaps are cheap insuance" well the chaps i picked out cost $70, and the deductable is $50. I saved myself $20.



Wow that is crazy expensive, how much/month does your insurance cost? I'm not trying to be nosy, just curious as to how the American health care works. So if you have no insurance would they not stitch you up, or they just bill you and send the mafia after you after 90 days, LOL If your a person with a life long illness is there any insurance you can buy, or the companies won't go near you because your to much of a risk?


----------



## jmacd (Jun 14, 2011)

Johny Utah said:


> Wow that is crazy expensive, how much/month does your insurance cost? I'm not trying to be nosy, just curious as to how the American health care works. So if you have no insurance would they not stitch you up, or they just bill you and send the mafia after you after 90 days, LOL If your a person with a life long illness is there any insurance you can buy, or the companies won't go near you because your to much of a risk?


 
Johnny this should be in the political forum. No one goes untreated in America, someone always pays. It might not be the patient but some one pays.


----------



## Johny Utah (Jun 14, 2011)

jmacd said:


> Johnny this should be in the political forum. No one goes untreated in America, someone always pays. It might not be the patient but some one pays.


 
There is nothing political about the question in reference. It was in relation to the conversation at hand. If it were a stand alone conversation about us medical policies yes I agree.


----------



## zipper1081 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Hope you are OK and That is why I put my chaps on everytime I start my saw.


----------



## homemade (Jun 17, 2011)

*policical forurm*

well, yes I understand that this should be in political fourm but you need a password from the administrator. If your really want to get that far you might as well pm me. As far as health isurance goes. We are going under a huge health care reform and it sucks becuase the poor bastards that sit on government assistance can now apply for government payed health insuracne. But while blue collar joe has to work 50+ hours just to afford the bread on his table. But generaly there is a group rate offered thew the employer that offers different levels of coverage/deductables/co-pay... depending on service providers and other varriables. That's all i want to say about the health care in USA. If you want to know more pm me.


----------



## brooke115 (Jun 21, 2011)

Of course I just had to look. That was a pretty bad cut! And you're lucky that you were able to get away with what you did. A chainsaw through the leg with no major injuries - you've got an angel watching over you!


----------



## burningwood (Jul 3, 2011)

homemade said:


> holding the chainsaw upside down while standing in thick brush. Tip of the saw caught a branch and threw the saw into my leg. Down to the muscle with no tendon/vain/nerve damage. lucky as all get out. About a doz. stiches under the skin holding the innerds together, and another 17 or so on the outside.





I hope everything heals good, I cut for one year without chaps then bought them, the shirt from stihl along with the gloves and boots.



bw


----------



## homemade (Jul 8, 2011)

Just a little update. I did get the bill for the stiches. The insurance compay only took of 60 of a $680 bill off for the stiches


----------



## LAH (Jul 8, 2011)

homemade said:


> just a little update. I did get the bill for the stiches. The insurance compay only took of 60 of a $680 bill off for the stiches


 
ouch


----------

